# Look Alikes?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

How many of our dogs resemble each other?

Post your "looking straight into the camera" head shot of your dog. Let's look for look alikes amonst our dogs!

(I can't post myself until I am at work tomorrow....too slow at home!)

If you see a dog's picture that you think looks like yours, post them side by side.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know there is one on here that looks so much like Keira it startles me. I forget her name... darn! I haven't seen her in a while. I also think Kiki looks a bit like Mary's Maggie, or will as she gets older. She's not unlike Quiz either, or Princess Bella


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Starlite looks unique but Mary's new puppy looks exactly like SL did at that age, right down to the insane long hound dog ears


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Pictures pictures we need pictures!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Starlite:









Tucker:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

okay here's Mary's puppy, and here's Starlite at 12 weeks!!! Are they twins or what?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rachel- I think she looks Tinkerbelle


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think it's Tinkerbelle- one of the blonde fluffy ones


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*(Abbie)*








*(Maggie)*








*(Houdini)*










*(Morgan)*& *(Cooper)
*









Houdini and Samson(Rick's) look alike to me...Not sure About Abbie and Maggie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> okay here's Mary's puppy, and here's Starlite at 12 weeks!!! Are they twins or what?



I would say real close....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually, although Keira is a small red girl, she has the same silly airplane ears as Cooper!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I went ahead and posted Maggie and Abbie to see if anyone thinks theres looks like them... Rick post a straight shot of Samson....


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Cooper











Tucker


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

where is Lisa? we need to post photos of Pete and Faith together!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Here's my boy Jack*


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Awww, Jack is GORGEOUS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh he's absolutely perfect... now you all must stop posting cute Golden puppies at once... it makes me want another one


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*My other boy Biscuit*










As you can see...he is still the protector of the boots....










Yikes!!!!, he looks sort of mean in the above picture, although he does take his boots pretty seriously. Here is another one where he looks more like his goofy self:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Jen said:


> Cooper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww!! Same mom and dad, of course they look the same 

I really hope I can meet little Cooper someday!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh wow.... Biscuit is a knocout- I LOVE the pic of him as an adult especially. BTW you have a baby on the way, right? Girl this time? Names?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh wow.... Biscuit is a knocout- I LOVE the pic of him as an adult especially. BTW you have a baby on the way, right? Girl this time? Names?


I would have gotten my pup this past weekend  but I had called the breeder several weeks ago to be dropped from this litter's list since I just adopted the black lab female that I was fostering. She will hold my deposit for a future litter. Someday I will be getting my female golden : just not right now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh you adopted Vanilla!!?? How did I miss this... wow, well in that case, please send new pics of the cutie-pie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh wow puppy overload (a good thing) What a bunch of cute pups. Here are a couple of Oakly as a pup and as an adult. He had a mini me on CG named Lucy. I think GL84's Tucker might be a close match here.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And though Samson's not quite as dark, I think he looks a lot like Houdini....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hehehe that's so cute...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> hehehe that's so cute...


That's Samson saying that those tennis balls are more important than my work....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> That's Samson saying that those tennis balls are more important than my work....


Well :doh: Of course they are!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OK - here's Kady - compare to Starlite










And here's Rusty compare to Morgan


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll have to search some when I get home from work tonight for Cosmo.

I think Cosmo looks a lot like Tom (davebeech).


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Wiggles looked like doc_n_nurse (CG)'s dog Lucy as well.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww No Maggie or Abbie look a likes.........


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggie & Rusty do look quite a bit alike in the face now that you mention it.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwww No Maggie or Abbie look a likes.........


I always have thought Abbie and Tinkerbell look alike. They're both just such pretty, fluffy blondes.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

tintallie said:


> Wiggles looked like doc_n_nurse (CG)'s dog Lucy as well.


 
That picture is priceless--you can just see all the love in those eyes.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

There's Boone adult & baby pictures in my signature picture, but here's his anyway. Looking at Boone's baby pictures is a kick. There's not many good ones, they're all just a blonde blur.  Boone had pretty big ears as a puppy too! I sent his breeder new pictures of him in May when he turned 1 year old. She said, "I'm so glad he grew into those EARS!"


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

sharlin said:


> That picture is priceless--you can just see all the love in those eyes.


I took that picture after waking Wiggles up from a nap, so I always think of the picture, "You woke me up for this? You're lucky I love you!"


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Trying trying to post a picture with my slow dial up *#$!!!

Whose dog does Brooks resemble?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

As a comparison, this is a picture of Lucy, Gayle's golden retriever that could be twins with Oakly or Wiggles.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

tintallie said:


> As a comparison, this is a picture of Lucy, Gayle's golden retriever that could be twins with Oakly or Wiggles.


Hopefully I'll get a picture of Lucy and Oakly together at Ryley's this year. Last year she looked like a mini Oakly. I think I saw a post by Gayle that Lucy had filled out a lot. If I get one I will be sure to post. Wiggles has more of Lucy's soft facial expressions than Oakly does.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I saw that post too. Lucy has filled out to 60lbs or so which would put her at close to Wiggles' size. He's on the short side at 22.5" tall and weighs between 58-63lbs depending on how much food he eats.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

I think that my Jemma looks a lot like Lucy since Jemma has gotten older! Their coats are very similar.

cheers


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> *(Abbie)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've always thought that My Maggie looks a lot like Maggie's Moms Maggie. Wow!! What a mouthfull but I hope you all understand what I mean.:bowl:


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is Maggie and Maggie!! I think they look a lot alike!!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

*Putz Look Alikes*

Ignutah asked me to post this pic of Putz and says theirs is a Look Alike - here ya go, can't wait to see Ignutah's Towel Head next to Putz!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> And though Samson's not quite as dark, I think he looks a lot like Houdini....


I love, love, love this pic!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's Sadie (with my favorite face on):










And Loocie looking a little regal:










I think Sade rembles Mary's Houdini, but I can't pick a look-a-like for Loo....


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Any Tilly look alikes? I can only think of Tom really...or Ollie...maybe?

Tillypup









grown up...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Any Tilly look alikes? I can only think of Tom really...or Ollie...maybe?
> 
> Hey, for a moment there I thought the second picture was Tom, I have noticed though on some of your pics they are very similar.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's a few of Carson....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

OK isn't this Putz' twin? Fellow towel heads!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

*Brooks' brother?*


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

EEgads! What did I do? Why was Putz' picture so huge? Can someone resize and put next to Brooks' pic?


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW my Putter sure has a FAT head! LOL!!!!! You are right though, they sure do resemble each other! I have no clue how to move the pic but this is FUNNY!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ignutah, it's big enough to SMOOCH!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> EEgads! What did I do? Why was Putz' picture so huge? Can someone resize and put next to Brooks' pic?


There we go....took a few tries, but I "got 'er done!"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Zoie and Rigby


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> There we go....took a few tries, but I "got 'er done!"


Hey, THANKS!!!!! Good JOB!!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

here's a picture of Rosco


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff at 2 Months 








and 7 Months








And I have no idea who he looks like!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Some other shots of Brooks for look alike checks


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Man, Brooks does resemble Putz in that second shot!!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*puppy pix*

Honey photos:
The first one is at 7 weeks. The second one is at 15 weeks. I'm a bad mommy...I haven't uploaded the newest photos from the camera.

~Kim~


----------



## Rivergirl (Jun 28, 2006)

*Here's my 2*

Brook










Haley










We have to look at thier behinds to tell which is which


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cindy that's amazing, I had to look twice, they look identical!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone have look-alikes for Robbie or Lilah?


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

calling all curly Q's. does anyone else have one?


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

jake at 7 months and griffyn at 7 months...i think they look alike (they both have those big knees!!...jakes got a big head tho..) anyone agree????


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

This is a great idea! Thank you.

This is Amber as a pup!









This is Amber Now!









This is Amber in Feb. 07









And this is Amber's look alike! I've shown that picture to my whole family and they all thought it was Amber!! It's the cutty on the far left (sorry I can't remember your name)... The photo is from KerryandMolly'sMum.


----------



## Rivergirl (Jun 28, 2006)

mylissyk they are river's pups from different litters same sire we get them mixed up all the time haley's hind end is a little more curley than brooks


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Anyone have look-alikes for Robbie or Lilah?




Desi looks like Robbie, I think.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Anyone have look-alikes for Robbie or Lilah?


 Resembles my Kuddles


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> calling all curly Q's. does anyone else have one?


 My Alina is a curly Q, but she is still young only 2 yrs old. Curles don't really show in this pic, but she is curly...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Ok, here we go:
Kuddles 1st
Nemo 2nd
Alina 3rd 
Jesse 4th
Any takers?


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know who my dogs look like, I wanted to put their pictures together so I could compare their baby pics, I have never seen then side my side, and I have never posted Wrigley's baby pictures on the forum I don't think. I will keep looking at pictures and see if I find any similarities with other dogs.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*My kids ar puppies pic's*

Here they all are as puppies:
Kuddles
Nemo
Alina 
Jesse


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

I think Wrigley looks like Robbie and strangely enough like Maggie, and Addison looks like Honey. I don't know how to put the pics side by side though.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rivergirl said:


> mylissyk they are river's pups from different litters same sire we get them mixed up all the time haley's hind end is a little more curley than brooks


So they are actually sisters, just different litters. No wonder they look so much alike. You need to put different colored collars on them!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wrigleysmom said:


> I think Wrigley looks like Robbie and strangely enough like Maggie, and Addison looks like Honey. I don't know how to put the pics side by side though.


I think Wrigley and Robbie look alike also - the structure of their faces is very similar.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So I havent seen a picture that looks like Abbie..... Marsha post one of Tinkerbell....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay, here are a few different pix of Quiz:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone's dog resemble Brooks at 5 or 7 months?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> jake at 7 months and griffyn at 7 months...i think they look alike (they both have those big knees!!...jakes got a big head tho..) anyone agree????


 
*I don't know - I can't see Jake's picture! Need to go look for that picture now!*


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Okay, here are a few different pix of Quiz:


Okay actually, Quiz's baby pic reminds me of Wrigley's baby pic, because of the tiny white "diamond on the top of his head. But now that Quiz is big no-one looks like him because he has such beautiful remarkable eyes.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is my Jimi. Before he started turning white around the eyes and when he was younger he reminded me of Rick's Samson. This is what greeted me this morning. Ain't he a doll baby? He will be 4 on the 14th of this month.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is Priska,any look alike,for her?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

*FlyingQuizini and Wrigley'sMom - Do your Golden's still have that white diamond on their heads? Rosco has one on his head and he has one under his right eye. I think they're getting bigger the older he gets...
*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Anyone's dog resemble Brooks at 5 or 7 months?


 
Your Brook pictures remind me alot of the Member that was on ChatsGolden (Her user name was Alliesmom and her real name was Summer). If I remember right one of her dogs looked like Brook.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah yes! That would be Legend! Brooks and Legend do look alike and I think Griff looks a bit like the both of them - perhaps in expression only.

OMG - is there anything cuter than this?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> calling all curly Q's. does anyone else have one?


 
This is not a very good picture of Lyndi but she has the curly Q's and this is what she looked like when she was about 3 years old.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Anyone look like Liam?*

Any Liam look-a-likes....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Your Brook pictures remind me alot of the Member that was on ChatsGolden (Her user name was Alliesmom and her real name was Summer). If I remember right one of her dogs looked like Brook.


I think you are right about Legend...I think she and I noticed it when I used to post on ChatGolden.
Griffyn'sMom...it's funny, when you posted just under Brooks' picture, I noticed your atavar picture looked a lot like Brooks.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> Your Brook pictures remind me alot of the Member that was on ChatsGolden (Her user name was Alliesmom and her real name was Summer). If I remember right one of her dogs looked like Brook.


She's AllieandtheGang here..... I remember Legend, though....nice looking dawgie....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Wrigleysmom said:


> Okay actually, Quiz's baby pic reminds me of Wrigley's baby pic, because of the tiny white "diamond on the top of his head. But now that Quiz is big no-one looks like him because he has such beautiful remarkable eyes.



Ah, yes, the white "thumb print" on the head! I used to joke that it was how I'd pick him out of a police line-up! : The baby pix do look similar!

Quiz says :thanks: for complimenting his eyes!

-S


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Dusty:



















It's probably just the eyes, but Quiz always reminds me of a Golden version of Boo (except Quiz is cooler because he's a Golden and pays attention


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> *FlyingQuizini and Wrigley'sMom - Do your Golden's still have that white diamond on their heads? Rosco has one on his head and he has one under his right eye. I think they're getting bigger the older he gets...
> *


Actually Wrigley's is not so noticeable now, you have to be looking at it straight on. I notice it b/c he's my baby.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Anyone's dog resemble Brooks at 5 or 7 months?



My Jesse does, what do you think?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Resembles my Kuddles



Ha, they do resemble each other! Lilah has a darker blond mask on her face, and I've never seen any other Goldens with one. Anyone else have a darker mask face?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Any Liam look-a-likes....


Hey Rob, is Liam getting gray around his muzzle, or has he always a white ring?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Hey Rob, is Liam getting gray around his muzzle, or has he always a white ring?


Just a white ring. Kind of a distictive marking......

It shows up more in some photos than others. I looked at his sunglasses photo and I can still see it there too.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a pretty recent picture of Jasmine. I think she looks like Wiggles!











Here is my SunnyRose - can't tell if she looks like any dog here or not???











Jazzys Mom


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Just a white ring. Kind of a distictive marking......
> 
> It shows up more in some photos than others. I looked at his sunglasses photo and I can still see it there too.


I love that boy of yours, really makes me feel good to see him so happy. I still remember his first pictures when you brought him home.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anybody's golden look like this?? LOL .... such a different view of Daisy, such a serious girl she is sometimes...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> My Jesse does, what do you think?


I agree, very similar


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, I think I can add Gretzky to this group, although his nose is a little skinnier...












kerribear's golden kids said:


> My Jesse does, what do you think?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

A new member posted a picture that reminded me of this one of Brooks (I think the dog's name was Sali)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Well, I think I can add Gretzky to this group, although his nose is a little skinnier...


If I scroll so I can only see from a few inches below the eyes on up, I think I am looking at Brooks!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

*Any Denali look alikes?*

Here is Denali...any look alikes? (I think I have already seen some!)


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> If I scroll so I can only see from a few inches below the eyes on up, I think I am looking at Brooks!


Yep...they have very similar eyes!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> OK isn't this Putz' twin? Fellow towel heads!


I have another towel head!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> I have another towel head!


That made me burst out laughing it was so cute


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> That made me burst out laughing it was so cute


Thanks...he's pretty goofy! That's why we love him


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen, you need to frame that one! She's beautiful.



Jo Ellen said:


> Does anybody's golden look like this?? LOL .... such a different view of Daisy, such a serious girl she is sometimes...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He and Robbie look quite a bit a like also! I love his name by the way.




Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Here is Denali...any look alikes? (I think I have already seen some!)


----------

